# Another checked off the list!



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up to the mountains this weekend with one goal in mind... find a golden trout! After doing some research from historical records and the like we narrowed down a few locations throughout the range to check out over the weekend. Long story short, we had to weed through almost a hundred brook trout at several locations in 2 days, but the end results were worth it. Two golden trout caught! One jumped the net before a pic but we snapped a cell phone pic of the other. 8 or 9 inches id guess. Even though they werent very big, catching those two def made the searching worthwhile. Hopefully well get some bigger ones next time!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hell yeah son!!! Those were nice slays, Im finally glad I was able to see a golden trout in person!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Was this in Utah? I thought they stopped planting them years ago.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome. Very nice. Glad you were able to reach your goal. Super sweet fish to add to the list.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Was this in Utah? I thought they stopped planting them years ago.


The last time goldens were planted was in 1979. Finding a pure strain golden in utah is quite an accomplishment.

congrats!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Why won't they stock goldens anymore?


----------



## Ben Trod (May 7, 2008)

I don't think It's leagal to transplant Goldens across state lines anymore. since our High Country fisheries were mismanaged from the start, We'll eventually have no lakes w golden trout in them. Every lake or river in Utah w Goldens(yes I've caught some) have brookies too. Eventually the Brook trout will overrun the Golden trout and they'll all be gone, it's just a matter of time. kinda sad


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Come on Greenguy88 .......the picture looks like one of those 'before and after' fat people commercials....with such a rare find, I'd think you could produce a better picture than that !!!!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*WOW!*

Excellent find. I bet you jumped out of your boots when you confirmed what you thought your were seeing. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes its from Utah, and yes LOAH we were quite elated when our work paid off. 45 :lol: ... Its the best we had, our camera broke on a previous fishing trip and we havent replaced it yet, lay off me :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Yes its from Utah, and yes LOAH we were quite elated when our work paid off. 45 :lol: ... Its the best we had, *our camera broke *on a previous fishing trip and we havent replaced it yet, lay off me :mrgreen:


 :roll: :roll:

Hey...where at is this place anyhow ?!?!? *\-\*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work! It is great when a plan comes together and pays off.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

just curious...

How many pm's have you gotten asking where you caught that fish?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!!
Greenguy88, I have been looking for one of those to check off my list for years. 
I finally checked Bonneville Sculpin off my list, a Northern Pike is next in my sights.
Again, congratulations. That Golden is beautiful!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> just curious...
> 
> How many pm's have you gotten asking where you caught that fish?


He must have a bunch of 'em. I've asked him 10 or 12 times and he won't respond to my PM's.....weird isn't it?? :?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive gotten a few pms... 45 if I liked you better maybe I would tell you _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Ive gotten a few pms... 45 if I liked you better maybe I would tell you _(O)_


  

I'll just go and find my own then...... 

And they'll be bigger and prettier and stuff..... 

Good find brother.... I hope to see you get some more of them....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work dude. Very cool


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

shaner said:


> Sweet!!!!
> Greenguy88, I have been looking for one of those to check off my list for years.
> I finally checked *Bonneville Sculpin* off my list, a Northern Pike is next in my sights.
> Again, congratulations. That Golden is beautiful!!!


I don't know if that is any different from any other type of sculpin or not, but when I first started getting back into fishing about 6 yrs ago, I pulled a sculpin out of upper provo on worm and hook-surprised the heck out of me since I didn't know what it was. Sad part is, it was only an inch shorter than the only other fish I caught that trip which was a small cutt caught in about 6" of water by camp where nobody believed me that a fish would be. Went all the way up there, caught two fish, and still didn't break the 6" mark that trip :lol: but rememberable for sure.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

REPETER, you got your Bonneville sculpin. I believe a 5" Sculpin is about the biggest they get and I caught mine in the same general area by the same method. Now will somebody please tell me how to catch a Muskie!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have not one, but TWO camera's, AND a _bunc_h of fishing poles, and WAY too much time on my hands. :wink: 
I hereby volunteer to go with you the next trip and make sure that we get a better pic of a golden than that. _(O)_ 
I caught one WAY back on some lake in the Uintahs that I never did know the name of on a scout hike, It was gorgeous and I didn't even own a camera at the time.  
So, what do you say? :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Unreal Bro. Good work, I know you spent a lot of time up there and earned that fish. Good work.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Astounding!


----------

